# Basic Training



## Thaedes (1 Jun 2003)

As I understand, there is going to be a new group starting June 17th, but since I plan to go into the recruitment office tomorrow, I highly doubt I‘ll be packed off and out to St.Jean‘s before then, so when would be the next Basic Training be held at? 

I‘ve also heard that basic is also held in gagetown?  But I‘ve been skeptical of that. 

If its another year before Basic again I‘d be greatly disappointed, so I‘m thinking that they likely have another one sometime in september?

Thanks


----------



## Jug (2 Jun 2003)

I think its to late for Sept as well as the review board has already made it selection for that quarter.

The next on in January, which the board will be sitting for in the fall.

This info from CFR Ottawa....


----------



## ProPatria05 (2 Jun 2003)

Jug

Did CFRC Ottawa tell you that the recent Officer selection board results were out, or only that they had already met?

There are 3 of us here (that I know of) that are waiting for results from that board...AND GOING F***ING NUTS DOING IT!


----------



## Jug (2 Jun 2003)

I went into the Ottawa office wanting to re-apply for the Sept. CELE BOTP/IAP program. I was told that the deadline for that was May. From what I understand, the review board has already met for canidate selection for the May BOTP/IAP course.

If you are told you‘re being considered for the Spet. BOTP, then your results/offer should be to you soon...relatively speaking.

I, will have to sit it out and re-apply in the fall to get into the Jan ‘04 slot.

Cheers,
Jug


----------



## Thaedes (2 Jun 2003)

Ah sh*t.  Was hoping to get in for september, cause my situation is getting worse and worse here.

Was applying as regular NCO infantry, surely they don‘t have to think too hard on accepting us groundpounders?


----------



## Tyrnagog (2 Jun 2003)

Sept. CELE BOTP/IAP?  Ah crap... 

I was told that they may be sending some people in July with the ROTP candidates..  

I guess it doesn‘t really matter... 3 months or not...  

I am praying I get a call this week (or next).  My family is going psycho... callimg me every night... "did you hear anything"..  Bloody ridiculous..


----------



## Jug (2 Jun 2003)

Patience is the key my friends.

Apply now and you should be considered for Jan ‘04.


----------



## Rogers86 (2 Jun 2003)

How many times a year is basic for regular forces?


----------



## Dire (2 Jun 2003)

Im going to drop off my Application tomarrow, so your saying if I apply now I probley wont get in until Jan, 04?

That is along time, geeze..


----------



## timbit (2 Jun 2003)

After basic do you go right into trade training or is there down time when you sit aroung at home?


----------



## newfoundlander (2 Jun 2003)

Hey guys im in the same situation as most of you guys. I know Basic lasts 10 weeks so you should be getting in after the june group are sent out.
 So heres my question im 16 now will be 17 in october i got my application sent in to the forces, would i be able to do my app,physical and medical now so when i graduates  can i go straight to Basic? please answer my question a.s.a.p ( O yeah infantry all the way) "Home is where my rucksack is".      :mg:


----------



## timbit (2 Jun 2003)

When you are done basic do you go right into trade training?. Or is there down time when tou will have to sit around at home and wait.   :cam:   :fifty:


----------



## newfoundlander (2 Jun 2003)

No there is no down time. I know this because my brother graduated basic in april and the next day after his grad he was gone.


----------



## klumanth (2 Jun 2003)

Yes, there is down time but you don‘t spend it at home.  You will go to whatever base is running your trade course and will be put on PAT (privates awaiting training) Platoon.  How long you have to spend on PAT platoon depends on your trade and your timing.  Some guys spend next to no time on PAT because there just happens to be a course starting with an open spot on it right away (unusual from what I‘ve seen.)  On the other hand, it is entirely possible to wait over a year for your course.  Again this is not too common but I know of several instances of people doing so.


----------



## Grunt_031 (2 Jun 2003)

Once you are done your BMQ you will carry on with the SQ (Soldier Qualification). There is a number of military post which are running it but the most common for the west is Wainwright. At the moment Wainwright is backlogged courses (Thank You Liberals and NDHQ for recruiuting 10,000 pers last year and not have the instructors to train them). Everything thing in the army is resourced dependant and as well the trade you are in. For example, in the beginning of Jan 03 CFB Bordern had a PAT Platoon (Personnel Awaiting Training)of 1500 people. Some have to wait until end of 03 or into 04 to begin their trades training. In Wainwright I think (Do‘t quote me) that the wait is 2-3 Month before starting SQ. In the meanwhile don‘t worry the Army will get its money out of you, because we hate see troops being idle.       :


----------



## Jug (3 Jun 2003)

If your going into BOTP/IAP, then yes...Jan ‘04 is when they will consider you.

After basic, you do go into more detailed trade training. I‘m not too sure of downtime between all phases of training...but I assume that there would be some.


----------



## timbit (3 Jun 2003)

So basic training for a ncm is only 2 times per year  :mg:    :fifty:  
  :flame:


----------



## Thaedes (3 Jun 2003)

No, it‘d be at least three times a year.  One beginning in June, another in September, another in Jan.


----------



## klumanth (3 Jun 2003)

I know last year in gagetown they ran at least three basic training serials alone.  Those were overflow from what St. Jean couldn‘t do.  There was a couple of other bases also doing overflow training.  In other words, there are a ****  of lot more than 3 courses run a year.


----------



## Sundborg (3 Jun 2003)

Are you guys talking about the basic training at Gagetown that is 3 times a year, or at St. Jean?

I‘m probably getting sworn in in early July and then off to Basic Training then, so there must be more than just 3.


----------



## Dire (3 Jun 2003)

So hopefully if I apply now as an NCM i might get the BT for the summer?


----------



## Jug (3 Jun 2003)

I can only speak for DEO CELE. They do them in St. Jean in winter, spring and fall.

The amount of courses they hold is different depending on what you‘re entering in as, i.e. DEO, ROTP etc.


----------

